# Postfix not working

## miroR

Postfix not working

( title probably to change, when more I learn on the issue)

I read somewhere that Gentoo devs had the issue and solved it, of Postfix not working with the (then) new 4 kernel.

It seems to me that is is not working in my case, still. I'm not sure, if I were, I'd file a bug... Like this tiny one which I was pretty sure of:

page missing in docs

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554100

( of course I meant: page missing in [Postfix] docs; alas, no way to correct that now )

But I'll try and get this issue of Postfix not working presented here, and maybe we figure out more what it is.Last edited by miroR on Mon Jul 06, 2015 11:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miroR

Following on the:

Postfix Debugging Howto

http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html

I added a few ' -v' at the end of lines in /etc/postfix/master.cf

such as it says in the DEBUG_README.html (pasting):

```
/etc/postfix/master.cf:

    smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

```

and also for cleanup, qmgr, tlsmgr, trivial-rewrite, bounce and defer.

And (again, as per that page) I issued (pasting over again):

 *Postfix Debug Howto wrote:*   

> What-if: report what would happen, but do not actually deliver mail. This mode
> 
> of operation is requested with: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

And the result was in my /root/Maildir after all the timeouts (pasting from my

mailbox --you won't find it in the howto  :Wink:  ):

```
From @ Tue Jul  7 01:09:14 2015

Return-Path: <>

X-Original-To: root@localdomain

Delivered-To: root@localdomain

Received: by g0n.localdomain (Postfix)

   id 0115F380060; Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:09:14 +0200 (CEST)

Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:09:14 +0200 (CEST)

From: MAILER-DAEMON@localdomain (Mail Delivery System)

Subject: Mail Delivery Status Report

To: root@localdomain

Auto-Submitted: auto-replied

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/report; report-type=delivery-status;

   boundary="73D6038005D.1436224154/g0n.localdomain"

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Message-Id: <20150706230915.0115F380060@g0n.localdomain>

Status: RO

Content-Length: 1506

This is a MIME-encapsulated message.

--73D6038005D.1436224154/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Notification

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

This is the mail system at host g0n.localdomain.

Enclosed is the mail delivery report that you requested.

                   The mail system

<miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr>: connect to

    croatiafidelis.hr[178.218.164.164]:25: Connection timed out

--73D6038005D.1436224154/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Delivery report

Content-Type: message/delivery-status

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Reporting-MTA: dns; g0n.localdomain

X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 73D6038005D

X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; root@localdomain

Arrival-Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:05:38 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr

Original-Recipient: rfc822;miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr

Action: undeliverable

Status: 4.4.1

Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; connect to croatiafidelis.hr[178.218.164.164]:25:

    Connection timed out

--73D6038005D.1436224154/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Message Headers

Content-Type: text/rfc822-headers

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Return-Path: <root@localdomain>

Received: by g0n.localdomain (Postfix, from userid 0)

   id 73D6038005D; Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:05:38 +0200 (CEST)

From: root@localdomain

Subject: probe

To:   miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr

Message-Id: <20150706230538.73D6038005D@g0n.localdomain>

Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:05:38 +0200 (CEST)

--73D6038005D.1436224154/g0n.localdomain--

```

Let me post this first now, before I go on, as this issue does seem to not be

related with my misconfiguration or some such... I have been using the same

working configuration, basically, for months now, and this is the first time I

have issues with Postfix in maybe even a year or not much shorter time...

----------

## miroR

And then, to make sure, as I do have a (refraining from bad language...) very miserable and idiotic provider (couldn't refrain but only so much), I thought I should make sure they didn't decide to censor my access to the server at the provider's of my NGO's domain, the www.CroatiaFidelis.hr, as they did in the past.

I thought, maybe they're banning me again from using my email address miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr ...

And so I decided I had to use the freaking miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr (see the 1 in my name? It's not me who put that in there, but the idiots, not because the miroslav.rovis@zg.ht.hr were occupied, no, I'm the only one Miroslav Rovis in Zagreb, as far as I know, but just to hurt...)...

And I did:

```

/usr/sbin/sendmail -bv miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr

```

which send into my maibox:

```

From @ Tue Jul  7 01:13:29 2015

Return-Path: <>

X-Original-To: root@localdomain

Delivered-To: root@localdomain

Received: by g0n.localdomain (Postfix)

   id CDCCE380060; Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:13:29 +0200 (CEST)

Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:13:29 +0200 (CEST)

From: MAILER-DAEMON@localdomain (Mail Delivery System)

Subject: Mail Delivery Status Report

To: root@localdomain

Auto-Submitted: auto-replied

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/report; report-type=delivery-status;

   boundary="8922038005D.1436224409/g0n.localdomain"

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Message-Id: <20150706231329.CDCCE380060@g0n.localdomain>

Status: RO

Content-Length: 1480

This is a MIME-encapsulated message.

--8922038005D.1436224409/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Notification

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

This is the mail system at host g0n.localdomain.

Enclosed is the mail delivery report that you requested.

                   The mail system

<miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr>: connect to mailin03.ht.hr[195.29.150.43]:25:

    Connection timed out

--8922038005D.1436224409/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Delivery report

Content-Type: message/delivery-status

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Reporting-MTA: dns; g0n.localdomain

X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 8922038005D

X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; root@localdomain

Arrival-Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:11:59 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr

Original-Recipient: rfc822;miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr

Action: undeliverable

Status: 4.4.1

Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; connect to mailin03.ht.hr[195.29.150.43]:25:

    Connection timed out

--8922038005D.1436224409/g0n.localdomain

Content-Description: Message Headers

Content-Type: text/rfc822-headers

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

Return-Path: <root@localdomain>

Received: by g0n.localdomain (Postfix, from userid 0)

   id 8922038005D; Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:11:59 +0200 (CEST)

From: root@localdomain

Subject: probe

To:   miroslav.rovis1@zg.ht.hr

Message-Id: <20150706231159.8922038005D@g0n.localdomain>

Date: Tue,  7 Jul 2015 01:11:59 +0200 (CEST)

--8922038005D.1436224409/g0n.localdomain--

```

So, I guess it's something to do with the kernel 4, which (where did I read

about it, in the ebuilds of postfix or where?), which the devs already tried

to solve.

But of course, I'm not sure. Need more insight.

----------

## miroR

Of course I have the screencasts and the traffic captures for those (which I did with my uncenz little (primitive, incomplete) program), but I don't think I need to go about posting those. Just in case, I'll identify them:

```

4c0171dd2c713d1bdae4710ac4550b86bc7cc76e0cd069d86ef98d4c75c58b7f  dump_150707_0104_g0n_sendmail-bv_miro.rovis.pcap

a678fc2050975130e26a2a0e4dc4f2db4d2ed762b1bbf4556ff8cbc054a80eea  Screen_150707_0104_g0n_sendmail-bv_miro.rovis.mkv

924fdae823fd4241f39bf1663ec0a32b30ecfc2b2ddee544eb105ad4184eb546  dump_150707_0111_g0n_sendmail-bv_miroslav.rovis1.pcap

7b288e0a629c1b097b5a9c23dcc584700b4c2f9684d7ef68be7854bdfb2a36f1  Screen_150707_0111_g0n_sendmail-bv_miroslav.rovis1.mkv

```

Also, having added the  -v in all those places, I had those event very verbosely logged in my /var/log/messages, but I don't know it that will be needed... Will have those handy yet...

Anyone has this issue?

Anyone can tell us more about what to do and where to research about this?

Else I may go and reconfigure my Postfix from ground zero (the one in which the equery k postfix returns:

```
667 out of 667 files passed
```

(as in the 554100 didn't because I configured the two files)

----------

## miroR

Just before I try something, this is the current kernel:

```
$ uname -r

4.0.7-hardened-150705

$
```

with which this:

```
Action: undeliverable
```

I have reported.

Before reworking my Postfix configuration, I'll leave it as it has been for months, and instead I'll try these tests with some of the version 3 kernels I still have in my /boot .

----------

## miroR

No, it's not the kernel version change.

For the Hrvatski Telecom (or Croatian T-com) it is "fine" as with the (suspected) Chinese brought in surveillance knowhow and equipment can be. The two first messages of mine in the July thread:

http://lists.dillo.org/pipermail/dillo-dev/2015-July/thread.html

I've posted with the 3 kernel, but the latter two (four altogether by now, on same July thread), I posted with the updated Gentoo.

And for the miro.rovis@croatiafidelis.hr it's them have recently switched to real TLS, I think. They were using the tls-wrapper mode, as you can read extensively about in:

Postfix smtp/TLS, Bkp/Cloning Mthd, Censorship/Intrusion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-999436.html

and Postfix, as good MTA, won't use the PLAIN, which I still have in my:

```

# cat /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.3 2011/05/09 12:36:20 eras Exp $

pwcheck_method:saslauthd

mech_list: PLAIN

g0n ~ #

```

That is what I currently believe is the case. Sure I need to go the way of the, aargh, extensive Postfix documentation, all over again, now.... Aaargh!!!

----------

## miroR

This has been solved.

But time to explain the convoluted Postfix configuration, I don't have (and so I'm not sticking a [SOLVED] in there because there is no configuration advice to find here).

If you're also using grsec, for the RBAC policies:

Issues with and RBAC Policy for Postfix

http://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4230

and if you are advanced, maybe you can tell more to the readers there, and if you're struggling like me, there is some useful stuff there.

----------

